# Quick way to get lang/php52 working?



## frijsdijk (Jun 8, 2010)

With the appearance of php 5.3, php 5.2's origin was renamed to lang/php52.

I wonder if there's a quick way to solve this in stead of recompiling the whole lot.

Surely something quick should be possible, but I can't find the way to do it.

I guess the target is that the output of 


```
pkgdb -o php5-5.2.11_1
lang/php5
```

.. should become:


```
pkgdb -o php5-5.2.11_1
lang/php52
```

.. without recompiling things.

Is it possible at all?


----------

